# Redmond,WA commute?



## SantaCruz (Mar 22, 2002)

Can anyone tell me about commuting from the southern end of Lake Sammamish to the Microsoft campus in Redmond? I value my life and limbs, is this a realistic commute (Mon - Fri to be at work by 8) or folly.
Possibly moving to your area in a month, experienced but not a hardened commuter.

A second possibility might be from Duvall area to Microsoft.

Thanks.


----------



## borregokid (Jun 9, 2005)

There is a bike lane around Lake Sammamish and people do use it. The lane along the westside is a possibility. I have riddden it in the past. Its not very well maintained and it has some debris, plus on a road bike there are some interesting cracks that are big enough to flip a bike. There are also a few driveways that present hazards. You probably wont be going 20-22 mph. Northup way up to 156th is quite a bit better. As a summer commute it probably wouldnt be too bad. Traffic is lighter. Its not unusual to see people running flags and blinking lights. This would probably be an easier commute than Duvall because its shorter. The rain and short days make commuting during the "winter" months a job for the seasoned bike rider.


----------



## Travis (Oct 14, 2005)

haven't commuted it but eastlake samm has a very wide shoulder. I rode it during flying wheels and had heard stories about how bad of a route it was ... its hard to picture after riding the wide shoulder that exists. The route only goes about 1/2 to 2/3 the way down the lake to issaquah but I would think it continues.

Aren't they also going to pave the gravel old railbed to complete the rails to trails on the eastside of the lake? Not sure how far up the lake the trail goes but that might make a nice offsteet alternative

cheers


----------



## giovanni sartori (Feb 5, 2004)

Travis said:


> haven't commuted it but eastlake samm has a very wide shoulder. I rode it during flying wheels and had heard stories about how bad of a route it was ... its hard to picture after riding the wide shoulder that exists. The route only goes about 1/2 to 2/3 the way down the lake to issaquah but I would think it continues.
> 
> Aren't they also going to pave the gravel old railbed to complete the rails to trails on the eastside of the lake? Not sure how far up the lake the trail goes but that might make a nice offsteet alternative
> 
> cheers


East Lake Sammamish is the way to go - big shoulder, good road, not too much debris, cut through Marymoor and ride up the 520 bike trail to 51st and voila you're at MSFT, or you could even turn left at the light leaving Marymoor park anbd go up that steep hill to MSFT. That's a good commute I ride it all the time. Say hi to Bill for me.


----------



## borregokid (Jun 9, 2005)

I guess it depends where you start from. If your starting from say South Cove or even downtown Issaquah then the west side is faster. I always thought the east side of the lake had a bunch of yahoos driving that subtracted from the safety factor. I think the total distance from downtown Issaquah up to 156th by MS is maybe nine miles. Going the other way its probably sixteen miles. Of course what do I know I live in Cle Elum.


----------



## SantaCruz (Mar 22, 2002)

Thanks for the replies.
We'll see if I get the job, it's actually not at Microsoft but a at a company close to the big campus.


----------



## 2ride (Apr 2, 2002)

*East Lake Sammamish is the way to go...*

I live off East Lake Sammamish and ride to the MS campus area all the time. As an earlier poster said, the best way from Issaquah is north on East Lake Sammamish, then left into Marymoor Park, through the park, and then up the 520 trial (which parallels the 520 freeway)... about 10 to 12 miles total. DO NOT go north up West Lake Sammamish as there is virtually no shoulder on this busy and rough road... going south is okay due to an adequate shoulder... this is the direction (counter clockwise) you would ride around the lake... which is actually a good ride.

BTW, the abaondoned railroad line running along East Lake Sammamish is now a multi-use trail of hard packed gravel... it'll be paved in a few years.


----------



## JP (Feb 8, 2005)

Agree about not going north on West lake amllamish. If it were me, I would ride a cyclocross bike -- or anything with a wider tire -- and ride on the new trail next to the road on east lake sammamish. I suppose you could jump out to the road after you get past the 4-lane section, but the trail would be so nice.


----------



## nazgul (Feb 12, 2002)

Funny that you should ask this, I just moved to the area, and I'm trying to decide where to live (currently in temp housing). I rode around Lake Sammamish today, checking out different neighborhoods and evaluating possible routes to the MSFT campus. The East Lake Sammamish Pkwy definitely seemed more bike friendly, there was a wide shoulder and the road surface is good. West Lake Sammamish Pkwy had a narrow and occasionally bumpy shoulder, but, after riding in the Boston area for a year, any road surface seems good  Traffic today wasn't bad on either side, but I bet this changes during the week.

Another possibility that you could consider is living somewhere along the Sammamish River Trail. E.g. it's about 7 miles on the paved path from Woodinville to Marymoor park, and you wouldn't have to deal with cars during rush hour.


----------



## SantaCruz (Mar 22, 2002)

We have spent this w/e scouting the area by car. If a good job offer is made the wife likes the Issaqua (sp?) school district for the kids. Thanks for all the replies - will have to check the trail for a commute, I have two older road bikes that take wide tires and an older MTB. Maybe they will become primary rides again.


----------



## s2ktaxi (Jul 11, 2006)

nazgul said:


> Funny that you should ask this, I just moved to the area, and I'm trying to decide where to live (currently in temp housing). I rode around Lake Sammamish today, checking out different neighborhoods and evaluating possible routes to the MSFT campus. The East Lake Sammamish Pkwy definitely seemed more bike friendly, there was a wide shoulder and the road surface is good. West Lake Sammamish Pkwy had a narrow and occasionally bumpy shoulder, but, after riding in the Boston area for a year, any road surface seems good  Traffic today wasn't bad on either side, but I bet this changes during the week.
> 
> Another possibility that you could consider is living somewhere along the Sammamish River Trail. E.g. it's about 7 miles on the paved path from Woodinville to Marymoor park, and you wouldn't have to deal with cars during rush hour.


Welcome! I just moved here from Boston about 15 months ago! Though I didn't ride much if at all in the Boston area. The drivers here are much more bike aware than anywhere else in the country that I've seen.


----------



## Mellow Yellow (Sep 5, 2003)

Redmond has been voted several times as Washington states #1 bicycle city. There are bike lanes just about everywhere in the city. You should be able to move around easily via bike.


----------

